# Weak Speakers



## TBoogie (Oct 28, 2014)

is it me or are these Pioneer speakers weak? The bass isn't even at mid level & my passenger side speaker in the rear window rattles


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

No problems from mine here, although I would like to wire a 5 channel amp to them


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Try the base speakers and you won't complain. But yes, they definitely aren't the pinnacle of audio prowess 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

No issues here as well, certain frequencies will cause strong vibrations on mine, but nothing out of the ordinary.

Never have heard the stock stereo so I cant compare.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

There was a thread on what to set the fade and bass to for pioneer.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

If your passenger rear door speaker is rattling then you must have it faded to the rear. The whole system will sound very weak if you fade to the rear. The Pioneer system is setup with a front sound stage, and all of the sound is only supposed to come from the front. Put the fader in the middle. If it's in the middle then you won't hear the rear door speakers at all, even if you sit in the back seats. 

If the sub woofers in the back deck lid are rattling then something is probably loose. When I got my car the buttons on the back of the headliner weren't pushed in all the way, and the headliner rattled and vibrated a lot with sub bass notes. Sit in the back seat and see where the rattle is coming from and check if anything is loose. If the speaker itself is rattling then you should take it to the dealer and have them replace the speaker. 

The Pioneer system is not a high power system, but if it's tuned right it's more than loud enough for the average person. It'll make your ears ring.


----------



## just a cruzer (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine is the inexpensive base model... dont even know the brand of speakers.. it sounds good upfront, lacking in the volume area but they sound good. the back is terrible!! its almost like not having speakers in the back at all. Im probably useless to you i dunno, my two cents.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

just a cruzer said:


> Mine is the inexpensive base model... dont even know the brand of speakers.. it sounds good upfront, lacking in the volume area but they sound good. the back is terrible!! its almost like not having speakers in the back at all. Im probably useless to you i dunno, my two cents.


When I was shopping for a ctd, the first one I tried had the base delco speakers and they were meh. The one I bought has the pioneer system and its 150% night and day better. The base system is so horrible in comparison that I think I'd rather sing to myself than use it. 

No disrespect intended, just my opinion


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Start over .. tear all of those weak cheap speakers out .. forget about the 6x9 s and ad a sub ... get a quality front stage and build on the rest .. good luck ... 

In other words you get to go shopping and researching ..


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

IMO the factory base model speakers are better than your average car in its class by a ton... I sat in my buddies 2012 gti and it was no where near as good as the cruze. In the end like I tell everyone that posts these comments just look up xtremes set up its by far the most performance you will get per $ out of anything you could even accidently come across


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My rear speakers are so useless I don't even use them. Fade control is set all the way to front and it actually sounds.............:icon_scratch:...........listenable. :eek7:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> There was a thread on what to set the fade and bass to for pioneer.


Has anyone been able to find this thread? I have such a hard time searching on my phone. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> If your passenger rear door speaker is rattling then you must have it faded to the rear. The whole system will sound very weak if you fade to the rear. The Pioneer system is setup with a front sound stage, and all of the sound is only supposed to come from the front. Put the fader in the middle. If it's in the middle then you won't hear the rear door speakers at all, even if you sit in the back seats.
> 
> If the sub woofers in the back deck lid are rattling then something is probably loose. When I got my car the buttons on the back of the headliner weren't pushed in all the way, and the headliner rattled and vibrated a lot with sub bass notes. Sit in the back seat and see where the rattle is coming from and check if anything is loose. If the speaker itself is rattling then you should take it to the dealer and have them replace the speaker.
> 
> The Pioneer system is not a high power system, but if it's tuned right it's more than loud enough for the average person. It'll make your ears ring.


^This 100%. Keep the fade at 0, you'll lose all volume if you set your fade to the back and you'll lose your highs. This radio is set up for highs and vocals up front, mids in the doors and all your bass from the rear deck. I find the volume at 21 or higher quite loud (depending on the music) so I usually have it at 14-19 when I'm on my own (I value my hearing).


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have my Pioneer system set at: 
treble=10
mid=3
bass=3
fade=0

Sounds great to me. Although, I did replace the tweeters. The original tweeters are not Pioneer. They are just generic GM tweeters.

Do NOT fade to the rear. It will sound terrible.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> I have my Pioneer system set at:
> treble=10
> mid=3
> bass=3
> ...


Question for you. With those settings being so far from default, what audio source are you using? If it's CD, then that's cool if it's your preference, but if it's the AUX I'm curious if your compensating for poor analog signal quality. I've found a huge difference in AUX audio quality because of different phones/mp3 player's audio output quality.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> Question for you. With those settings being so far from default, what audio source are you using? If it's CD, then that's cool if it's your preference, but if it's the AUX I'm curious if your compensating for poor analog signal quality. I've found a huge difference in AUX audio quality because of different phones/mp3 player's audio output quality.


That's for all sources. I usually use a USB stick with MP3s encoded at 256K, but also use the same levels for radio. I have never used the Aux plug, bluetooth, or the CD player. I like the bass, so I pump it up a little. The mid range sounds hollow lower than about 1 or 2, and it sounds boxy above about 4 - best at 3. 

The generic OEM tweeters that the penny pinchers used with the Pioneer system never sounded good to me. They sounded very closed, lacking brilliance, and generally really bad. There was no level that made them even OK. I replaced them and now the treble sounds great at 10. Very clear highs that are balanced with the strong bass and full mids.


----------

